# Lidded Vessel Challenge Voting - Open to Everyone!



## trc65 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Everybody can vote in this challenge! Don't have to be an entrant, or even a turner. If you have looked at these pictures, please vote!*

Everyone please check and let me know if I've skipped anybody. Voting will be open for one week.

To keep this from being too long, I've included only one picture from each entry. By everyone's name I'll include the page on which their entry appears in the challenge thread. https://woodbarter.com/threads/lidded-vessel-with-finial-challenge.44364/

@Ed D. page2






@ripjack13 page3







@sprucegum page4






@The100road page 5






@Steve in VA page 7






@wyowoodwrker page 7






@Barb page 8






@trc65 page 9






@gman2431 page 9






@Lou Currier page 10

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 13, 2021)

@TimR page 10






@Gdurfey page 11






@Mike Hill page 11






@barry richardson page 12






@ripjack13 #2 page 12






@William Tanner page 13






@Rocking RP page 14

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2021)

Everyone who participated went WAY above and beyond, what a range of creativity and talent! Well done all!!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2021)

Tim, I edited out my original picture this morning and inserted the updated one. The one on the table didn't show up as well as the outside pic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks @trc65 for having this challenge and these seems to bring out everyone’s creativity to the max having seen a difficult one presented by @BangleGuy (excellent job on that too). It just shows you how unique everyone is in their craft and they “have something different to say” to the world. 

Amazing job everyone! Thank you for your time and contribution.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## trc65 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bump for more votes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 15, 2021)

Definitely has to be among top one or two challenges for participants, with some creative and well executed entries. Hope everyone takes opportunity and gets their vote cast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 17, 2021)

Bump!

Come on everybody, if you've taken the time to look at these, take an extra 30 seconds and pick a favorite and vote for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 18, 2021)

When does voting end? I'm ready for the next challenge


----------



## trc65 (Feb 18, 2021)

Not until Saturday night. The poll defaults to seven days and I forgot to change it before starting thread. If our winner is quick, hopefully will have next one announced on Sunday!

I'm with you though on wanting to start another, temps here are finally going to be in double digits, so anxious to get back to making something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 18, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Not until Saturday night. The poll defaults to seven days and I forgot to change it before starting thread. If our winner is quick, hopefully will have next one announced on Sunday!
> 
> I'm with you though on wanting to start another, temps here are finally going to be in double digits, so anxious to get back to making something.


How does it work? Does the winner pick the next challenge


----------



## trc65 (Feb 18, 2021)

Yep, that's the grand (and only) prize. Winner picks next challenge and sets requirements/dates.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 18, 2021)

Realize now that not every one knows how/when these challenges started.

Last March, @Steve in VA proposed, and started these challenges. This is the seventh challenge, so not quite monthly. Winner of each challenge picks the next one and sets requirements.

Here is a list of all seven, just so no one has to go looking.

Bud Vase Trio - won by Bean Counter

Mortar and Pestle - won by The 100 Road

Gavel and Block - won by Trc65

Inside Out - won by Barry Richardson

Multi-axis - won by Steve in VA

Things That Grow - won by Trc65

Lidded Vessel with Finial - won by ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Feb 18, 2021)

Wow! all of them look amazing


----------



## trc65 (Feb 20, 2021)

Bump for final day of voting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 20, 2021)

Can't we vote for 3...that way I ain't gotta make a decision!!


----------



## trc65 (Feb 20, 2021)

Actually we could have. I didn't realize until after the fact that you can allow multiple votes per person. Thought about changing it midway, but didn't want to have to explain it after the fact when so many had already voted.

In the future, when we have as many entries as we do here, might be interesting to allow multiple votes. The votes can't be weighted, every vote counts equally, but it would allow recognition of more than one entry when so many are spectacular.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65 (Feb 20, 2021)

Congratulations Barb!

A truely spectacular project!

Thank you to everyone who participated, I think this was the best group of projects yet in our ongoing challenges. Thank you also to those who participated from the peanut gallery. Your comments, questions, compliments and critiques add so much to these challenges!

That's all from me, the next challenge is now in Barb's hands....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 20, 2021)

Congrats Barb. Wow!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 21, 2021)

Congrats Barb...that piece was over the top

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 21, 2021)

Congrats Barb and a very well deserved win, especially considering the number and wide variety of spectacular entries!!!

Better start buying some more wood  

I'm excited to see what you come up with for all of us to take on next!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 21, 2021)

Congratulations barb,that is a fantastic piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 21, 2021)

Congrats Barb. Very outstanding piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2021)

*Congratulations @Barb !! *




That was truly a spectacular piece. 

I don't mind coming in 3rd place behind you and @Ed D. ....That gives me something to work harder for next time. 


Everyone who entered really did a great job and it makes me proud to see these challenges happen here on this forum. 

Also a big Thank You to Tim (@trc65 ) for being the conductor of this one. 



I look forward to seeing what Barb has in mind for the next challenge.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 21, 2021)

Congrats Barb! well deserved....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 21, 2021)

*Congratulations @Barb !!*

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 21, 2021)

Good job, Barb! 

This is the first one I've been able to do and it was alot of fun, coupled with a ton of creativity!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 21, 2021)

Congratulations @Barb and on your way to chase a “Grand Slam Title” . Oh and you would be relieved that you are not being tagged by multiple members because there is another hunk of wood available. Enjoy this one and can’t wait to see what you come up with for the next challenge. Congratulations to everyone as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 21, 2021)

Thank you everyone. I’m humbled by all the praise. There were truly so many spectacular pieces in this challenge and everyone did a bang up job. Now onto the next. Give me a bit to get it written up. I’m not as eloquent as quite a few of you out there which is why I usually stick to one word compliments lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 21, 2021)

Congratulations Barb. Looking forward to what you come up with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 21, 2021)

Alright everyone, the new challenge has been posted. I hope you all have fun with it. :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------

